# My winter wedding 18/11/12



## PinkEmily

Helllooo :hi:

Finally getting round to starting my wedding journal. I'm Emily and i'm getting married to a GROOMZILLA!! Seriously :dohh: Me and my other half have been engaged for nearly 3 years, together for 6. We moved into our first house 3 years ago and after 7 months he proposed to me. We decided to wait until I had finished uni before we would set a date BUT a week before my final exam we found out i was expecting LO :haha: So the wedding has been on hold ever since. 

So the details so far - We are having a civil ceremony at Peckforton Castle in Cheshire followed by a wedding blessing in their chapel, my Uncle who has just qualified as a vicar is doing the wedding blessing. I have two bridesmaids, my oldest cousin and another of my cousins is the younger bridesmaid. Oliver is of course my page boy and i'm considering asking my older nephew too (he will be 3). OHs brother is his best man. The theme is winter wedding and we are having Cadbury purple as the colour. I have put a deposit down on a dress but im not sure about it now :cry:

I will update more later with pictures


----------



## jms895

Stalking :flower:

:wedding:


----------



## PinkEmily

The venue
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/peck.jpg

Where we are having the wedding breakfast
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/image9-1.jpg

Where we are having the wedding ceremony and evening do
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/230808-145pp_w900_h622.jpg

Couple of ideas
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/winter-flowers-black.jpg


----------



## PinkEmily

We are having sample Yankee candle favours (winter wonderland) for the women, not sure what for the men yet. My brothers photography company (TMT Photography) are doing the photos.


----------



## PinkEmily

Having a nightmare with my wedding dress at the mo :( Im just not sure about the one i put my deposit on any more. I really dont know what to do.


----------



## PinkEmily

Ive found a new dress! Its stunning! Just got to cancel my other order now :doh: 

We have bought our wedding rings and ordered our wedding cake. Just need to decide on the filling, i like the parsnip cake (sounds awful but it is lovely) OH likes the lemon cake and LO devoured the chocolate cake hahaha. Will get some pics up of the cake soon :D Everything is starting to come together just very very stressed about my dress. Just got to sort the flowers, table centres, invites, music etc. Oh and the wedding blessing and bridesmaids. arghhh


----------



## jms895

Parsnip cake? Never heard of that!

Plans are coming on great! I need to see some pics :)


----------



## Kiki1993

I have to say your venue looks spectacular! :flower:


----------



## Arlandria

Hello! Stalking too :)

We were gonna book peckforton castle but decided against it, it really is a beautiful place xx

Can't wait to see your dress xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

Wow, stunning venue.
Have you any photos of the dress you like?

I like the candle for favours idea, I very much doubt they'll get left behind like the usual sugared almonds do.


----------



## PinkEmily

jms895 said:
 

> Parsnip cake? Never heard of that!
> 
> Plans are coming on great! I need to see some pics :)

The parsnip cake also has maple syrup and pecan nuts in it. Yummm! 



Arlandria said:


> Hello! Stalking too :)
> 
> We were gonna book peckforton castle but decided against it, it really is a beautiful place xx
> 
> Can't wait to see your dress xxx

It is stunning, but we've just had the bill for the DJ and lighting ..... £2000!!! We cant even use another company because thats the only one they allow for music and lighting. If only we had know the price before hand :dohh: 

I'll get some pictures up of the dress now :thumbup:


----------



## PinkEmily

5-a-side said:


> Wow, stunning venue.
> Have you any photos of the dress you like?
> 
> I like the candle for favours idea, I very much doubt they'll get left behind like the usual sugared almonds do.

:haha: Thats true about the favours although... with the cost this wedding is becoming i think we may need to re think the candle favours :(


----------



## PinkEmily

This is my dress. I put a deposit down on it yesterday. It looks totally different than the picture on the website though. The one i've ordered is ivory, its so slimming!! i love it!! The website picture doesn't do it justice at all

https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/2206-p-758.html


----------



## xSin

Wow... you want to plan my wedding when I get married? LOL 
I love your dress and venue.. stunning!!!


----------



## PinkEmily

xSin said:


> Wow... you want to plan my wedding when I get married? LOL
> I love your dress and venue.. stunning!!!

:haha: This wedding is stressing me out enough!! Going to have grey hair by November i think :jo:


----------



## Arlandria

PinkEmily said:


> This is my dress. I put a deposit down on it yesterday. It looks totally different than the picture on the website though. The one i've ordered is ivory, its so slimming!! i love it!! The website picture doesn't do it justice at all
> 
> https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/2206-p-758.html

Gorgeous! Xx


----------



## PinkEmily

This is my guest tree, instead of a guest book. 

Just got it out to have a play around with, im going to be getting different decorations for it

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/7a262885.jpg

Then here is a picture of our wedding rings :)

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/aa64878e.jpg

I've been trying to find ideas for the table centre pieces tonight. Its so difficult. We were going to get cocktail glasses with flowers but i need to stick to the winter wonderland theme so i think we have decided on a large glass bowl, with 3 different sized pillar candles, purple stones on the bottom and some pine cones. May take a trip to ikea tomorrow and see what they have there. :happydance:


----------



## violetsky

Hi hun! Just wanted to say I am sooooo jealous of your venue!!! My big day is just after yours on 12.12.12 and my colour is dark purple (so very similar winter wedding lol) I am beyond rubbish at the planning and stuff, so far I've only managed to book the reception and the church. Am on a depressingly small budget so most of mine is going to have to be DIY.

Where did you get your guest tree from? I LOVE it!


----------



## 5-a-side

Your dress is stunning, you have very expensive taste by the looks of it :) 

Was going to suggest some kind or pine cone or holly with a touch of mistletoe mixed in for centre pieces.


----------



## PinkEmily

violetsky said:


> Hi hun! Just wanted to say I am sooooo jealous of your venue!!! My big day is just after yours on 12.12.12 and my colour is dark purple (so very similar winter wedding lol) I am beyond rubbish at the planning and stuff, so far I've only managed to book the reception and the church. Am on a depressingly small budget so most of mine is going to have to be DIY.
> 
> Where did you get your guest tree from? I LOVE it!

Your little girl was born on the same day as my little boy :thumbup:

Where are you getting married? Im not very good at planning to be fair, its my OH who is pushing me into sorting a lot of it out. He's a bit of a groomzilla and likes to be organised. I would leave it till last minute :haha: 

The tree is from Next, they have some lovely ones on ebay too.


----------



## PinkEmily

5-a-side said:


> Your dress is stunning, you have very expensive taste by the looks of it :)
> 
> Was going to suggest some kind or pine cone or holly with a touch of mistletoe mixed in for centre pieces.

Thank you :) It has worked out at £1,060, i got 10% off it :happydance: 
Oooo mistletoe!! Great idea thank you!! :flower:


----------



## jms895

Love the guest tree gorgeous! :)
Looking at dress now x


----------



## violetsky

PinkEmily said:


> violetsky said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun! Just wanted to say I am sooooo jealous of your venue!!! My big day is just after yours on 12.12.12 and my colour is dark purple (so very similar winter wedding lol) I am beyond rubbish at the planning and stuff, so far I've only managed to book the reception and the church. Am on a depressingly small budget so most of mine is going to have to be DIY.
> 
> Where did you get your guest tree from? I LOVE it!
> 
> Your little girl was born on the same day as my little boy :thumbup:
> 
> Where are you getting married? Im not very good at planning to be fair, its my OH who is pushing me into sorting a lot of it out. He's a bit of a groomzilla and likes to be organised. I would leave it till last minute :haha:
> 
> The tree is from Next, they have some lovely ones on ebay too.Click to expand...

Ooh wow I didn't notice that, how cute they share the same birthday, what time was he born? 

Getting married at a small church nearby (Lowton St Marys) then down the east lancs road to Worsley Courthouse for the reception. I wish my hubby to be was a groomzilla, even just a little bit! He is absolutely useless he chose the date and that has been his sole contribution (so all the stress is mine too!) Thank you I will have a nosey on ebay :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

Your plans look fantastic, loving the venue!! 

X


----------



## PinkEmily

violetsky said:


> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> violetsky said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun! Just wanted to say I am sooooo jealous of your venue!!! My big day is just after yours on 12.12.12 and my colour is dark purple (so very similar winter wedding lol) I am beyond rubbish at the planning and stuff, so far I've only managed to book the reception and the church. Am on a depressingly small budget so most of mine is going to have to be DIY.
> 
> Where did you get your guest tree from? I LOVE it!
> 
> Your little girl was born on the same day as my little boy :thumbup:
> 
> Where are you getting married? Im not very good at planning to be fair, its my OH who is pushing me into sorting a lot of it out. He's a bit of a groomzilla and likes to be organised. I would leave it till last minute :haha:
> 
> The tree is from Next, they have some lovely ones on ebay too.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh wow I didn't notice that, how cute they share the same birthday, what time was he born?
> 
> Getting married at a small church nearby (Lowton St Marys) then down the east lancs road to Worsley Courthouse for the reception. I wish my hubby to be was a groomzilla, even just a little bit! He is absolutely useless he chose the date and that has been his sole contribution (so all the stress is mine too!) Thank you I will have a nosey on ebay :hugs:Click to expand...

I know :haha: He was born at 19.55 :D

I went to Worsley Courthouse for New Year in 2008. Its lovely, it always catches my eye when i drive past on the way to the Trafford Centre :haha: 

It can be so annoying having a groomzilla, i'll be sat there and he'll start saying how we need to do this and that and he will want it done straight away so that we are keeping up with the wedding planner. He doesn't understand that i need to be in the right mood to do wedding stuff and i wont have done any research, he just expects me to know straight away what i want :dohh:


----------



## Mellie1988

I can see my DF being a groomzilla also :lol: he's already been saying when do we need to book the venue (were not getting married till September/October 2013!) and asking me who are my bridesmaids, who are our page boys....I've just been researching for the moment but he seems to think we should be planning it right now!! 

X


----------



## PinkEmily

So annoying isn't it haha. I want to do everything at my own pace, but no :dohh:

My 'friend' on facebook is getting married Feb 2014 and has booked the venue (same as ours) and has booked her cake consultation (also same as ours). Fair enough booking the venue if you want a certain date, but cake consultation?!? 

I would be the same as you though, researching and deciding what you actually want.


----------



## jms895

Sorting cake already for 2 years later! :wacko: bloody hell i still have not booked and orted flowers or videographer! Hope your ok! x


----------



## PinkEmily

Yeah i know!! Crazy hey! 

Ive still not sorted flowers either. My cousin (maid of honor) is coming down from uni at the weekend to go bridesmaid dress shopping with 3 of my aunties and my flower girl. My mum doesn't want to come, she would rather look after Olly :wacko:


----------



## Florance

Stunning venue! :D


----------



## jms895

Have fun shopping :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwwh have fun shopping, I can't wait to start dress/bridesmaid dress shopping! Exciting :D 

x


----------



## xSin

Maybe if there's a cake consultation this early on then its a great excuse to have another cake consultation later on down the line and pig out on cake twice? :D 

My roommates had a cake made by the brides sister, it was a FANTASTIC lemon poppyseed cake that was VERY heavy so small pieces = filling = feed more people and it just seemed brilliant. :)


----------



## PinkEmily

mmm lemon and poppy seed, sounds so yummy!!

Ive had such a busy weekend in regards to the wedding, we have sorted the bridesmaids dresses :D, my friend popped round for tea with invitation designs and today i went to the bridal fayre at the castle. 

Here are some pictures of the bridesmaid dresses

My adult bridesmaid is wearing this - 
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/bethansdress.png

Its an Alfred Angelo dress, the purple is darker than on that picture. I bought a cadbury chocolate bar to check the colours match, how sad :haha: 

My little bridesmaid is wearing this - 
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/beka2.png
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/beka1.png
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/beka.png

From Debenhams, i'm planning on replacing the ivory sash with a purple one to keep in with the theme. My little bridesmaid is only 5 and was so excited!! 

I also booked my hair appointment for the morning of the wedding yay!!! Just need to put a deposit down on the flowers sometime this week or next.


----------



## jms895

Beautiful dresses hun! x


----------



## Tiff

LOVE your wedding dress!!! :cloud9:


----------



## PinkEmily

Thank you :) :flower:

Had a month or so off from wedding things. Put the deposit down for my adult bridesmaids dress yesterday and today i've been looking a wedding lingerie :wacko: OH wants me to wear a thong. I'm really not comfortable with that, my tummy muscles arent what they used to be! Im trying to come to some agreement with him that i will wear 'big knickers' during the wedding day then at night the gorgeous corset i have found from ann summers. :haha: 

I really need to get started on sorting the table centre pieces, so a trip to ikea this afternoon may be in order haha. I still need to sort flowers :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Hmmm I have some thongs but use them as normal day pants with tighter trousers. I much prefer french knickers as does OH. I wont be wearing a bra as dont need one but not sure whether to buy anything for the night..... OH is not a underwear man LOL

Have fun at Ikea!


----------



## PinkEmily

I wish my OH preferred french knickers! Hes being a pain, i dont mind wearing thongs when im wearing trousers, just imagine if i wore one and the classic youve been framed thing happens and for some reason my dress ends up over my head! urgh!

I cant believe there is 5 months 1 week to go until my big day!!! Its terrifying me and the whole day is going to work out at over 13k!! Its going to take us ages to pay it off. Wish i had budgeted from the start. 

On a good note i have found some gorgeous centre pieces on ebay, just hope i win them for a good price. They are on £11 at the moment.


----------



## jms895

Mine is working out at 11.5k at the moment.... eeeeek thats not inc honeymoon tho! I feel your pain............


----------

